# Does anyone on here have American Eskimos ?



## smalltowngirl (Jun 15, 2011)

I have a couple of questions......


----------



## Maggie Girl (Feb 27, 2011)

My brother has a AE-Husky mix, but not a purebred AE.


----------



## Polywoggy (Mar 7, 2011)

Had one as the family pet when I was a teenager. I know I've seen someone with them on the forum. Ask away...


----------



## smalltowngirl (Jun 15, 2011)

I am curious what a 3 month old Standard American Eskimo weighs/how tall they are at 3 months. Is it true female Eskies are very high energy until they get REAL old? My Daisy is 3/4 Eskie and 1/4 Lab but looks a lot like a eskie......I'm just trying to figure out her adult size mostly. She will be a part of our family until death makes us part....we love so much already!


----------



## Polywoggy (Mar 7, 2011)

Our Krissy was small for a Standard and she weighed about 22lbs, stood about 15' high full grown. The height is a guess, I never actually measured her at the time, but remember how tall she was to my leg. They tend to look a bit bigger than they are, do to extreme fluffiness. I cannot remember how much she would have weighed or height at 3 months. It is hard to say how big she will be- how much influence the Lab part of her will have, but I couldn't see her getting to be more than 35-40 lbs at the most. She may be well under that.
Krissy was indeed very active until she passed. She never really slowed down- my Dad just found that she had passed suddenly while they were at work- seemingly in her sleep. She was 13 yrs old.
She was a great companion, very playful with my brother and I, very bright, alert. We only had one problem with her and that was territorial aggression. She loved meeting strangers off of the property, but their ankles were in danger if they stepped on our property without obvious permission by a family member.
I'm glad to hear that Daisy is fitting in well with the family. I'll be looking for another dog in a few months. Another Eskie would be a possibility. I do still like them a lot.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

Every American Eskimo that I've met has been aggressive.


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

I have a 3yr old eskie....she is FANTASTIC! what are your questions? I've met exiles that were more hyper than a border collie to very neurotic to very sweet & balanced. My Chloe is a pretty well balanced, solid dog....her only hang ups are barking (this is fairly new) & barking at men (she still, without hesitation, loves up on them when invited to be petted).



smalltowngirl said:


> I am curious what a 3 month old Standard American Eskimo weighs/how tall they are at 3 months. Is it true female Eskies are very high energy until they get REAL old? My Daisy is 3/4 Eskie and 1/4 Lab but looks a lot like a eskie......I'm just trying to figure out her adult size mostly. She will be a part of our family until death makes us part....we love so much already!


Chloe has always been sweet & friendly. Never hyper or nuts. She has been off leash at home & certain areas since she was a year old. Always comes and never goes out of limits (does not mean we don't watch her nor does she go outside without us). We worked hard from day 1 to socialize her well, including when the girls at the bank wanted to pass her around the back offices for 30min or the old couple (their eskie had just died) who just had to take her to show her to their daughter. She started obedience classes at 11 weeks old. 

I just had her weighed today so I have the print out from the vet: she was born 7/14/08:
10.5 weeks old 5.1#
18 weeks old 10#
6mo old 15.5#
6.5mo old 16.25#
11mo old 17.43#
14mo old 18.6#

Her highest weight was 19.7#. I & the vet both feel her ideal range is 18.5-19.5#. Today, just 35mo old she was 18.9#.

There is no doubt Chloe is my soul dog. She is so sweet and gentle, nothing about her shows any different. At daycare they will often put her in w the puppies because of her tolerance level and easy guidance of them during play. A few times I picked her up w tiny smears of blood on her neck fur from puppies teething while playing. She isn't into fetch or rough housing w us (tho loves to wrestle w our mini Aussie) but LOVES to run & loves when kids or really anyone or anything chases her, not much makes her happier than being chased and will pester people to chase her.

Does all that help? I think there are photos of her in my profile. Oh..she is approx 14" at the shoulder.


----------



## smalltowngirl (Jun 15, 2011)

What is her shoulder height? Is she a mini or standard? I know she is to big for a toy. daisy is standard eskie mixed with a grandparent that was Lab. Top 3 pictures are of her at 10 weeks and the bottom one is at 7 weeks.








View attachment 26353


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

Oh is she cute! Chloe is a mini, appro 14" at shoulder I think.


----------



## Polywoggy (Mar 7, 2011)

So cute! I would not have guessed that she has Lab in her. Are minis and toys something relatively new in the breed, or just in my area? When I was a teen (in the 80's) I only ever saw what are now referred to as standards. I've only seen the smaller ones recently. One of Willow's best dog friends was an Eskie named Colby. He had a very sweet and calm nature, wasn't very vocal. When he passed, Willow and I were given one of his bandanas. We still have it. Krissy was about as vocal as our Jack Russell is now- which is very vocal, but not excessively. She was "watchdog" vocal, but not yappy just to hear herself.


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

In the forums I see a mix of standards and minis, in person ive only met two standards, who wanted nothing more than to lick Chloe to death. I've seen probably a dozen or more minis and only one toy. The breed recognizes all three sizes. The toy is saw was snobbish, the majority of the others were friendly to super sociable. There has been a couple I've seen that were nuts hyper including the mini in on of our obedience classes (her tail never stopped wagging).

Here is Chloe at about 10 weeks old, reminds ,me of your little one's pose
http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d67/lv2byte/?action=view&current=091708-1.jpg&mediafilter=noflash


----------



## JuneBud (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm on my second American Eskimo. First was a female and very laid back after puppyhood. She liked everyone and only had issues with 2 different people her entire life. She was supposed to be a mini but turned out to be 15 inches tall with a healthy weight of about 28 pounds (although most of her life she was somewhat heavier). She lived to age 14 and died from cancer. She liked to bark, but learned to only bark at strangers at the door or unusual events. She was always extremely alert, noticed anything new or different and would tell me about it. My second is my present dog. He is a year old and a very different dog. He does not like strangers and is territorial, and he is also very alert to new and strange things. He has been a real handful compared to my female, but he is coming along and I'm expecting him to be a "good dog" by the time he outgrows his adolescense and gets a little bit more sense into his head. He was also supposed to be a mini but is right on the borderline, being almost 15-1/2 inches tall. I think he weights about 22 pounds now. I don't really remember much about his weight and height at various ages. His sister from the same litter is just a little over half his weight, as are both his parents (who are 12 and 12-1/2 inches). He can walk on his hind legs backwards, which I find amazing. He is smart, knows his commands and for the most part obedient. He has a stubborn streak though and can get "sassy." He wants things his own way. AEDs are extremely good watch dogs, but need to be trained out of barking at every little thing. They can be taught to do nearly anything. Both of mine had/have herding tendencies and strong prey drive. Kodi right now has been chewing like a maniac for a month or so.

They notice everything, birds in the sky, a tiny bug on the ground, airplanes, your neighbor's new bush, etc. Oh, and neither dog was/is "hyper." Both got the zoomies almost daily though.


----------



## Silly Eskies (Feb 17, 2020)

luvntzus said:


> Every American Eskimo that I've met has been aggressive.


I think that’s because they’re known to be very protective of their owners. American eskimos are an extremely loving, playful and gentle dogs once you get to know them.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Nine year old thread. Please start a new one.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Silly Eskies said:


> I think that’s because they’re known to be very protective of their owners. American eskimos are an extremely loving, playful and gentle dogs once you get to know them.


This thread is 9 years old and the member you’re responding to has banned for years.


----------

